# Ft. Mitchell, KY 10 month old (F) B&T Pup PB



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Fort Mitchell, KY | Abby
  
   
*Abby
*

*German Shepherd Dog Mix: An adoptable dog in Fort Mitchell, KY *

Medium • Young • Female 

    
Abby is 10 months old and really sweet. Her owner gave her up. She is a little shy and a little scared of the leash. With some encouragement and patience she will make an excellent pet


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

just called on this pretty pup, came in as a stray, he thinks she's purebred, but they have to list as a mix unless papers come in with the dog. 
$80 adoption fee includes everything for this baby.


----------

